# tax form as a non-resident



## rckptm (Dec 31, 2020)

I am living in the US. At the beginning of the 2020 I was in Portugal and registered as a freelancer, but had to leave in less than a month and earned zero in Portugal in 2020. I have a Portuguese NIF and Social Security number.
I had some earnings in the US at a temp job, and a bit of capital gains, total more than euro8500, (nothing related to freelancing).
I am a non-resident and should not be taxed in Portugal since I've been there for less than a month and haven't earned anything there. However, as far as I understand I still need to file Portuguese IRS form (and declare foreign income, even though it won't be taxed)? I have access to financas portal but having trouble understanding, what form I should use. I found Modelo 10, but it says it's for residents. I downloaded some app for Modelo 3, but it only displays 2014 year for declaration.








Things are a bit overwhelming for me to get a grasp of so any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Have you been register as resident tax payer during your one month stay?
Have you changed your tax status in PT before you left country (if you were register as resident tax payer)?

Simply leaving country doesnt change your tax status unless you personally register change at Financas.

If you were initially register as resident tax payer, but left PT without changing status, you will be liable for worldwide taxes until you change your tax status.

You can use online portal to check/manage or file taxes. Modelo3 app is very confusing.
Tax return can only be done during 3 month window, April-Jun.


----------



## rckptm (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you very much for response! I just checked the paper I got, and it says that I am a foreign resident (Res. Estrangeiro: Sim Pais Resid: Estados Unidos Da America). But it's a very good information that you provided, and I will keep that in mind for the future. 
So, in my case, do you think I need to file and submit tax forms, listing "0" in portugal + my foreign income or not? It's just at the Financas office they told me that I should file taxes, but I didn't specify any details, like what if I leave, or what if I don't earn anything in Portugal etc. So maybe they presumed that I will be staying there longer than 6 months or earn some money in Portugal, and that's why they said general "yes"? Thanks!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Check what it says under Domicílio Fiscal of your Dados Gerais at Portal das Finanças and if it's somewhere in Portugal you need to act. If it's somewhere else you are probably OK.


----------



## rckptm (Dec 31, 2020)

Just checked and it shows my American address. So I'll just assume that I don't need to submit anything this year. Thank you very much fine gentlemen!


----------

